
Ask HN: How do you find reputable pen testers - Callmenorm
The company I work for has some customers that are requesting a pen-testing report of our services.<p>We use GCP for kubernetes, blob storage, and hosted postgres.<p>I don&#x27;t really know anything about penetration testing, nor do I know how to find a reputable provider. Does anyone have suggestions?
======
ecesena
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23998656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23998656)

